# ممكن معلومات عن الباركود



## شامل (9 مايو 2006)

ندرس الآن بقسم الهندسة الصناعية تقنية الباركود

فكيف أحصل على مقالات ومعلومات عنها 

باللغة العربية أو الانجليزية

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (20 يونيو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...لاصق-(Labels)-مجانى-100?p=2711798#post2711798


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا عالفائدة


----------



## الوارفة (30 يوليو 2012)

البار كود نظام عالمي من منظمة الترميز العالمية اول ثلاثه ارقام من اليسار تدل على رقم الدوله بمعنى لو وجدنا منتج اول ثلاث ارقام من اليسار 621 فهو سورية 628 السعودية وهكذا 
والارقام التالية هي رقم المصنع او الشركة ويليها رقم المنتج اما الرقم الاخير من جهة اليمين فهو رقم احصائي للتحقق يعني عبارة عن معادله حسابية بين الارقام ليكون الرقم الصحيح ناجم عنها وهناك عدة برامج تعمل على تحويل الارقام الى خطوط للقرائة عبر قارئ الباركود مثل برنامج كوريل 15
والعالم يتجه اليوم الى صيغة الباركود الثنائي الجديده
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------

